# Snake victim's fight for survival



## benedicte (Mar 6, 2009)

*Published:* 5th March 2008
*Source: The Chronicle, www.thechronicle.com.au

*"THE bite marks still imprinted in Meegan Harrison-Philbey’s foot are a reminder of her brush with death.
Miss Harrison-Philbey can’t remember much of the day she was struck seven times by an Eastern Brown snake late January last year, but it’s something mother Glennis Philbey will never forget..."

After a year she is still recovering from her bites. Her story is a miracle as even doctors predicted death as she went in coma for about a week.

A year after she is delivering her story to The Chronicle and thanks god for being still alive. S he is a proof of courage and strongness, she said that she plans to definitely recover this year.

Full story here: Snake victim's fight for survival


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 6, 2009)

She should buy a tatts ticket ...count her lucky stars....blah blah blah :lol: People need a reality check! If she was hit by a car she'd probably be dead


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 6, 2009)

As Uncle Chop Chop says, "never let the truth get in the way of a good yarn".


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 6, 2009)

She thanks god for saving her, but not the people that actually saved her? I think a few people at the hospital are the ones that deserve a thankyou.:lol:


----------



## jessb (Mar 7, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> She thanks god for saving her, but not the people that actually saved her? I think a few people at the hospital are the ones that deserve a thankyou.:lol:


 
You'd think if god were that concerned about her welfare then he would have helped her avoid the snake altogether! :lol:

I thought the same thing when Sophie Delezio's parents were trying to get her recovery recognsed as one of the miracles of Mary McKillop. I actually know the (Jewish) doctor who was involved in her recovery, and while I _would_ classify him as a god, I hardly think "miracle" is the right term to describe her recovery. If she didn't have the amazing facilities of the Children's Hospital, skilled surgeons, fantastic follow up care and the support of her family and community, I doubt that any imaginary sky fairy could have done much...


----------



## -Peter (Mar 7, 2009)

Its not like you get bit, spend a couple of days in bed then its all like it was before. Serious snake bite can take a long time to get over if you survive and then there are lingering problems from organ, muscular and neuerological damage. Some people just dont get back to 100% of how they were. Whatever her coping mechanism is if it works for her then so what. 
Would seem the major problem here is crap journalism.


----------



## ozianimals (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the way they describe it as a snake attack.

They make it sound as if the snake busted her door down and bit her then fleeced away in the darkness of the night. What about the snake bit in defence of what must have been as frightening experience for both parties.....


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 8, 2009)

i recon the snake woulda been more scared and seven times browns bite fast but not that fast what was she doing trying to stomp it to death


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow :shock:




So many editing mistakes!!!!


----------

